# Wechseln?



## Black_Hawk (12. November 2009)

Hi und wieder wahrscheinlich das X'te Thema zu der Sache. Was macht Aion schmackhaft oder toll? Bin im Moment ein bisschen gelangweilt von WOW da PVE immer das selbe ist und PVP nicht so berrauschend obwohl ich lieber PVP machen würde^^ WIe sieht das bei Aion aus mit PVP abwechselung und farmen für equip? Ist skill oder equip wichtiger? Und was ist mehr vorhanden PVP oder PVE und wie kann man sich dies vorstellen^^?

mfg Black_Hawk


----------



## The Future (12. November 2009)

Naja wenn dein pc gut ist dann könnte dir Aion spass machen du kannst wirklich fast alles an deinen charakter verändern sowohl das er richtig gut aussieht aber auch so das man ihn nicht mal freiwilig spielen will [ was sehr viel spass macht sich einen lieblings charakter zu erstellen ].

Aion hängt meiner meinung nach sowohl von eq als auch von skill ab da es wirklich sehr gruppen lasstig ist und du nicht mehr als 2 gegner im normal fall schaffen wirst.

Das was mir gefällt aber auch sehr schwer ist , ist das berufe skillen was sehr teuer und zeit intinsiv ist [ aber man bekommt das beste eq mit den berufen und nicht mit instanzen ].

Der Content ist am ende mehr auf pvp aufgebaut aber es gibt auch pve.


----------



## Neduras79 (13. November 2009)

Ist normal nicht meine Art....

Aber bitte lies die halt ein paar Threads durch... da steht genug drin über Aion!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. November 2009)

Wenn, du dir unsicher bist würde ich dir raten entweder

a) in einem Forum lesen, in dem nicht 80%WoW-Spieler sind oder

b) auf eine Trial wartem


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2009)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Hi und wieder wahrscheinlich das X'te Thema zu der Sache. Was macht Aion schmackhaft oder toll? Bin im Moment ein bisschen gelangweilt von WOW da PVE immer das selbe ist und PVP nicht so berrauschend obwohl ich lieber PVP machen würde^^ WIe sieht das bei Aion aus mit PVP abwechselung und farmen für equip? Ist skill oder equip wichtiger? Und was ist mehr vorhanden PVP oder PVE und wie kann man sich dies vorstellen^^?
> 
> mfg Black_Hawk



Aion ist im Vergleich zu den anderen "aktuellen" MMos in erster Linie "schwieriger". Damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird: Schwieriger heißt nicht, dass man 100 Knöpfe / Sekunde drücken muss (Aion hat den üblichen 1,5 sec CD), sondern, dass man insgesamt 

a) mehr Zeit für leveln, craften usw. braucht
b) man mehr verliert wenn man stirbt (im PVE verliert man Erfahrungspunkte/Geld und im PVP verliert man Abysspunkte)
c) Items schwerer zu erreichen sind und allgemein die droprate "niedriger" ist als man das von WoW Instanzen gewohnt ist (immer mind. 1 epic pro Boss, in Aion gibts vor allem in den Anfangsinis oft nichts, oft nur grün, manchmal blau, epics sind selten).

Ansonsten ist das PVE so wie in den meisten MMOs, nur dass man länger für einen levelaufstieg braucht und man nicht von 1-50 durchgehend solo-questen kann. Da muss auch gegrindet werden, oder mit Gruppen in Elitegebieten gegrindet werden usw.
Es gibt auch eine Story-line (Kampagnenquest) Quest mit kleinen Zwischensequenzen

PVE ist prinzipiell so wie bei allen MMOs (imho), nur eben braucht man deutlich länger um zu leveln

PVP ist am ehesten so wie bei WAR nur, dass es erst auf Stufe 25 losgeht und es keine Szenarien gibt (dafür gibt es 6er inis, wo man gegen mobs und eine gegnerische 6er gruppe antritt).

PVP ist etwas, das man aktiv suchen muss und mit einer Gruppe betreiben sollte (oder mit entsprechend hohem level gegen niedriglevelige) sonst ist man sehr schnell tot.


----------



## Magmion (13. November 2009)

bleib bei WoW , Grindion is der grösste müll und dafür willste doch nicht ca. 50 euro ausgeben .
bis lvl 25 toll danach crap , wie bei AOC , pvp letzter müll melles null chance !!!


----------



## Novane (13. November 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> bleib bei WoW , Grindion is der grösste müll und dafür willste doch nicht ca. 50 euro ausgeben .
> bis lvl 25 toll danach crap , wie bei AOC , pvp letzter müll melles null chance !!!



wenn dir das game nicht gefällt dann geh nich mehr ins aion forum
hier ist jmd der ne frage hat und nur weil deine spielerische erfahrung negativ ist heißt das nicht 
das das spiel schlecht ist.

ich kann dir zu aion folgendes sagen:

es macht spaß, aber es ist nix neues
ich hab jetzt 3 klassen auf 28 gespielt (jäger, assa, SM)
und muss sagen es wird manchmal lästig, jäger z.b. is bis 19 saulangweilig, wenig klicken und die gehst nich drauf wenn dus raushast aber er macht danach spaß.

in jedem game wirst du mal ne flaute haben, ich hab mein spaß an der assa gefunden viel klicken
und voralem viel können. es gibt einfachrere klassen grade sorc, sm und hunter die eig nie sterben und immer range sind. und anspruchsvollere wie assa ider sogar templer heal etc. wenn du aber ein spiel möchtest das du wirklich pve lastig spielen kannst is aion falsch für dich denke ich

wenn du casual gamer bist so wie ich eig. ist es auch nich unbedingt das wahre, aber das is jedes mmo meiner meinung nach.

aber wenn du eine neue welt kennen lernen willst dann fang einfach mit aion an, es wird auch bestimmt genug billige versionen auf ebay geben von leuten denen es kein spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Sarazin (13. November 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> bleib bei WoW , Grindion is der grösste müll und dafür willste doch nicht ca. 50 euro ausgeben .
> bis lvl 25 toll danach crap , wie bei AOC , pvp letzter müll melles null chance !!!



Sorry Jungs...das war meine Katze die gerade über die Tastatur gelaufen ist!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. November 2009)

Novane schrieb:


> . es gibt einfachrere klassen grade sorc, sm und hunter die eig nie sterben und immer range sind.


Nunja du hast da gerade die range-dds aufgezähtl ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (13. November 2009)

is kla sm und sorcs (gerade SORCS) sterben nie Oo, bistn opfer wenn dichn schurke trifft ist so, -.- und wenig klicken mith unter oder sorc ? hab beides gezockt macht schon fun, und lvl 20 erreichste eig. ganz flink erst recht als hunta


----------



## Sarazin (13. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> is kla sm und sorcs (gerade SORCS) sterben nie Oo, bistn opfer wenn dichn schurke trifft ist so, -.- und wenig klicken mith unter oder sorc ? hab beides gezockt macht schon fun, und lvl 20 erreichste eig. ganz flink erst recht als hunta



Jetzt mal im ernst.... hat das jemand verstanden?


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

Denglisch mit WoW-Akzent. Recht häufig in der Mittel- und Unterschicht Mitteleuropas.


----------



## Novane (13. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> is kla sm und sorcs (gerade SORCS) sterben nie Oo, bistn opfer wenn dichn schurke trifft ist so, -.- und wenig klicken mith unter oder sorc ? hab beides gezockt macht schon fun, und lvl 20 erreichste eig. ganz flink erst recht als hunta



spiel ma assa dann weißt du was klicken bedeutet Oo

hunter: unter lvl 16
schuss 1 schuss 2, warten *schleife*

sorc: zauber 1, chain 1, zauber 2, zauber 3 gegner tot
du klickst in den klassen weniger als wie mit der assa
wenn dus mir nich glaubst spiele mal eine


----------



## dedennis (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Denglisch mit WoW-Akzent. Recht häufig in der Mittel- und Unterschicht Mitteleuropas.


lol der war gut!

aber zum thema ich finde aion wesentlich besser als das andere komische MMO mit 3 buchstaben.
PVP macht viel spass und finden sich sehr oft und schnell gute Raids. PVE Content finde ich auch sehr gut gelungen. Was mir nicht so passt ist das berufe skillen da man da viel, viel mehr Zeit braucht als in anderen MMO`s aber dadurch hat man auch mehr freude wenn man was für viel gold verkauft


----------



## Kalikas (13. November 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> bleib bei WoW , Grindion is der grösste müll und dafür willste doch nicht ca. 50 euro ausgeben .
> bis lvl 25 toll danach crap , wie bei AOC , pvp letzter müll melles null chance !!!



Wenn Du das kacke findest ,warum postet Du noch in diesen Forum?

@Te, nich fragen kaufen, man muss es testen, weil was andere sagen bringt nicht viel.

Aion ist Klasse , es gibt nur 2 Sachen die mich total stören, Es gibt keine Raiddungeons und das Level ab 40 wird heftig.Das 2te wird bald gepacht,mehr Ep e.t.c. aber Raidsdungeons, naja mal gucken,WoW war am Anfang auch so.Man muss Aion Zeit geben da kann noch viel passieren.

Ok das mit den AH nervt auch, das man nur 10 Sachen reinpacken kann.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (13. November 2009)

pvp
welche art pvp suchst du bei aion? will du wow-pvp haben bleib bei wow..
hier gibt es keine grossen versuche 1vs1 zu balancen. hier gibt es keine bg´s oder arenakämpfe. das pvp hier ist open-pvp und das ist nie fair..
kannste damit leben? gut! willkommen

pve
was magst du im bereich pve? mag du wow im bereich leveln? viele unterschiedliche anlaufstellen für quest. gebiet 1 betreten alle quest machen und dann nach gebiet 2 geschickt werden? alte quest löschen weil man keine neuen mehr annehmen.. alle paar stunden/minuten levelup?
dann biste hier falsch.. quest gibt es im bereich bis ca 35 auch genügend aber man muss regelrecht nach suchen. musste quasi die welt selbst erforschen wo noch questgeber stecken könnten. zu nem levelup zwischendurch auch mal grinden. haste keine lust zwischendurch einfach mal 2+ stunden nur mobs zu hauen ist aion nichts für dich. haste ganz gerne mal mobs ohne das dir nen npc nen dummen auftrag dafür gibt biste hier richtig!


merke es im end 30iger bereich das mir zb die quest fehlen auch wenn es grindquest sind. kille lieber für 100 zähne irgendwann da ich dann nen kleines ziel vor augen habe. aktuell haue ich so monster und pro stunde bekomm ich neben sammelskillen 1-1,5 mio von 20 benötigen. so langsam glaube ich ist auch bei mir die motivation raus da ich hauptsächtlich zum pvp hier hergekommen bin aber doch 3+ std am tag dazu investieren muss zum leveln damit ich in burgenkämpfen mal was reissen kann - mir die anderen nicht wegleveln und trotzdem schaff ich gerade mal 1 level die woche.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2009)

wer erst fragen muss, ob er sich aion kaufen soll oder nicht, sollte es nicht tun. das spart zeit und nerven. sonst wird man sehr schnell emotional, weil einem angeblich quests fehlen, seine klasse nicht der überrroxxor ist und es sonst nichts zu tun gibt.

meine meinung. vor allem für ex-wowler, die sehr stark auf wow fixiert sind, ist das spiel eher ungeeignet.

und novannes aussage bezüglich klicken finde ich sehr sehr amüsant. wer in einem mmo mit freier 3d bewegung(ich meine im speziellen das fliegen) und einer saftigen strafe beim ableben des charakters immer noch nicht dazu übergekommen ist, extra die tasten zu belegen statt zu klicken, wird mit der zeit sehr viel frust haben.


----------



## tsurugu (13. November 2009)

Mit klicken ist auch auf Tasten klopfen gemeint - nehm ich an.
Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass man bei Assassinen sau viel klicken/klopfen/hämmern muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (13. November 2009)

Wenn du von WoW gelangweilt bist wird Aion da nach nen paar Stunden playtime das selbe liefern!
Da du geschrieben hast willst lieber PvP zocken,spiel GW!


----------



## Boccanegra (13. November 2009)

SCR.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. November 2009)

ob du wechseln sollst, kann dir hier keiner beantworten. 
ich würde niemals 50€ für die katze im sack ausgeben. daher solange es keine testaccs gibt, existiert dieses spiel nicht für mich.

ich fands witzig wieviele sich damals bei aoc geärgert haben, weil se ihr geld zum fenster rausgeworfen haben.
geschieht denen aber ganz recht.

wenn nicht zum release oder kurz danach testaccs verfügbar sind, ist das immer ein zeichen dafür, dass des spiel nicht gut ist.


----------



## Black_Hawk (14. November 2009)

so also ich hab mir eure beiträge durchgelesn und da ich noch nie richtig wow fixiert war eher immer mehr C&C aber da das game eh atm mit RA3 verschiessen ist und ich auf C&C4 warten muss hab ich mir aion doch geholt und naja angespielt mit nem Jäger: FAZIT: Die Welt und Grafik ist super! Grafik ist sehr wichtig für mich und WoW die schlechte grafik nervt mich so langsam immer das selbe. Die Story finde ich auch ganz cool mal inovativer und grinden naja daran solls nicht scheitern da man in WOW auch zeiten hat wo  man nur grinden kann nur das da sogar die kämpfe langweilig werden. Und was mich richtig interessiert ist das pvp wo man ja fliegen kann oder zonen wo man mal fliegen kann^^ das muss sicher toll sein =) Die Möglichkeiten sind einfach vielfälltig und naja mir gefällts auch dass man ENDLICH arbeiten muss für sein Equip bei WoW ists ja mittlerweile total easy an equip zu kommen.

Also das ist jetzt mein Meinung und diskutiert ruhig weiter ist cool zu lesen ;P

mfg Black_Hawk

Edit: Die Music ist auch echt Klasse so beruhigend am anfang^^


----------



## dacarl (16. November 2009)

Jau, die Musik in Aion ist sehr geil. Ist eins der wenigen Spiele wo ich die Mugge auch nach öfterem Zocken noch laufen lasse, weils einfach passt. 



> *CrAzyPsyCh0 *...wenn nicht zum release oder kurz danach testaccs verfügbar sind, ist das immer ein zeichen dafür, dass des spiel nicht gut ist.



Das ist doch mal totaler Quatsch. Es gab eine closed und offene Betas. Wer also Interesse hatte, konnte Aion ausgiebig testen. Ausserdem gibt es mitlerweile genug Literatur, Erfahrungsberichte und Videos um sich ein Bild machen zu können. Da braucht man keine Testaccounts mehr.


----------



## Thoriumobi (16. November 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Da braucht man keine Testaccounts mehr.



Naja, aber das sollte ja jeder interessierte Spieler selbst entscheiden können, ob er eine Probezeit testen möchte oder nicht. Warum sollte man diese Möglichkeit nicht gewähren? Finde das auch merkwürdig.


----------



## Roy1971 (16. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Naja, aber das sollte ja jeder interessierte Spieler selbst entscheiden können, ob er eine Probezeit testen möchte oder nicht. Warum sollte man diese Möglichkeit nicht gewähren? Finde das auch merkwürdig.



Das ist nicht merkwürdig, sondern nur nachvollziehbar! Warum? Ganz einfach.... zu Anfang waren soviel Spieler gleichzeitig online, dass sich über massig lange Wartezeiten von bis zu 4 Stunden beklagt wurde. Hätte man dann hier noch kostenlose Probeaccounts zugelassen, wären die Wartezeiten noch länger gewesen. Ist in dieser Situation wohl sinnvoll, keine Probeaccounts zuzulassen. Jetzt, einige Wochen nach dem Start ist´s wieder nen bissel ruhiger und die Probeaccounts werden dann auch kommen (indirekt auch schon angekündigt).

Also, nicht immer so schnell urteilen, sondern erstmal informieren.....


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. November 2009)

beta oder alpha kann nicht jeder einfach spielen. da sind die plätze begrenzt. daher keine alternative zu testaccounts. zumal man da eine unfertige version spielen würde und somit nicht richtig urteilen kann, da man nicht weiß welche fehler noch behoben werden.

auch videos sind keine alternative zum testacc. denn da sieht man nur wie andere spielen, aber steuert nicht selbst.

testaccs sind unbedingt notwendig. hätte es bei wow keine testaccs gegeben, würde ich heute nicht hier schreiben.


tjo und das die wartezeiten bei 4 stunden liegen, darf absolut nicht sein. totales nogo. auch beim release haben die server zu laufen und nicht erst tage/wochen später wenn genug gefrustet aufgehört haben. man zahlt einmalig und monatlich, also will man auch jederzeit spielen können.
da hat dann der hersteller massiv versagt, indem zuwenig/zu schlechte server aufgestellt wurden.
ich hätte da direkt am nächsten tag das spiel in den laden zurückgebracht (da es nicht funktioniert).

es würde ja bereits reichen, wenn 1-2 wochen nach release testaccounts verfügbar sind.


wie sehr hab ich doch gelacht als alle vor release aoc gelobpreistet haben und wie dieselben leute sich nach dem kauf übelst aufgeregt haben. tja selbst schuld wer 50€ ausgibt, ohne zu wissen was er da kauft.


----------



## Boccanegra (16. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> testaccs sind unbedingt notwendig. hätte es bei wow keine testaccs gegeben, würde ich heute nicht hier schreiben.
> 
> 
> tjo und das die wartezeiten bei 4 stunden liegen, darf absolut nicht sein. totales nogo. auch beim release haben die server zu laufen und nicht erst tage/wochen später wenn genug gefrustet aufgehört haben. man zahlt einmalig und monatlich, also will man auch jederzeit spielen können.
> ...


Da redet und vergleich auch mal wieder jemand, der keine Ahnung hat wie es damals war. Ich habe, wie in einem anderen Thread im WOW-Board kürzlich geschrieben, am europäischen Release-Tag mit WOW begonnen. Da wäre man anfangs schon glücklich gewesen, hätte es wenigstens eine Wartezeit gegeben. Gab es aber nicht. Die Seite zur Accounterstellung war derart überlastet, dass man (ich) stundenlang vergeblich versuchte einen Account zu erstellen. Erst spät am Abend, eigentlich schon nachts, war das möglich. So, also nun auf ins Abenteuer. Aber was ist das? Warteschlange? Position zigtausend? Verflucht. Eine Stunde später. Immer noch nicht ins Game gekommen. Wieder eine Stunde später ... müssen die Kids nicht langsam ins Bett? Da muss doch mal endlich auch für mich Platz sein ...  zum Glück ist ja morgen Samstag, ich bleibe jetzt einfach so lange auf, bis ich reinkomme, wäre doch gelacht ... Ah, endlich, ich bin drinnen  ... ich und noch eine ganze verdammte verfluchte Tausendschaft. Vor lauter Spieler sieht man die Questgeber nicht. Sollte ich nicht Wölfe töten und so komische Kobolde? Wo sind denn die? Ah, die werden von der Tausendschaft praktisch ausgerottet. Irgendwo muss doch noch eine Ecke sein, wo ich auch mal ein paar von denen abmurksen kann ...

Das war WOW am Starttag. Und Warteschlangen und Wartezeiten gab es noch tagelang. Und Testaccounts gab's meiner Erinnerung auch nicht, die kamen erst viel später. Wozu auch? Damals war doch jeder froh, dass er überhaupt ins Spiel kam, egal ob getestet oder nicht.


----------



## Neduras79 (17. November 2009)

Dazu kam noch das, sogar als wir schon BWL gegangen sind, übelste Wartezeiten aufm Server hatten...

Das zum Thema AION hat es verka***t und andere machen/machten es besser^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (17. November 2009)

Sign^^
Jeder der beim Start von Aion und diversen WoW-Addons (teilweise auch einfach neuen Patches!) NICHT dabei war, sollte einfach mal still sein. Im Vergleich zu WoW ist der Start bei Aion sehr gut verlaufen mMn. Das soll jetzt kein Flame gegen das allgemeine "Lieblingsspiel" sein, es ist einfach die Wahrheit.
Klar die Warteschlangen bei Aion haben ca. 2 Wochen angehalten, allerdings war man auch irgendwo selber Schuld wenn man, so wie ich z.B., unbedingt auf den Server Votan wollte. Aufeinmal haben sie es aber in den Griff bekommen und seitdem hab ich kein einziges mal gewartet.

Zum Rest sag ich jetzt mal nichts mehr, ausser das der TE sich ruhig auch mal selbstständig im Forum informieren könnte. Warum muss eigentlich jeden Tag einer denken er hätte das Recht, dass ihm die Comm. alles von vorne vorkaut.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (17. November 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Jau, die Musik in Aion ist sehr geil. Ist eins der wenigen Spiele wo ich die Mugge auch nach öfterem Zocken noch laufen lasse, weils einfach passt.




bei mir genau das gegenteil. ich finde die musik sehr gekünstelt und die soundeffekte zu plastisch. ich habe die musik abgestellt...

aber ist sicherlich jedem sein eigener geschmack


----------



## Verius (17. November 2009)

WoW hatte beim Start auch keinen Testaccount, leute wacht mal auf und vergleicht nicht immer alles mit WoW, gibt es für Euch überhaupt noch was anderes im Leben?


----------



## Foxitem (17. November 2009)

Hällochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

also ich kann auch nur von meiner seite aus sagen, dass dieses Game besser als WoW ist.
Ich hab selber 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin nun seid knapp nem Jahr raus. 
Habe zwischendurch AOC, WAR, DHdRO und Star Wars Galaxy gespielt, doch hat es mir kein Game so angetan wie AIon.
Klar das Lvln ist derbe aufwendig und zeitintensiv aber hey wer was reißen will muss auch was dafür tuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvP hab ich bisher nur mal am rande ausgetestet, aber das was ich bisher davon gesehen hab ( Grps für Gegner Jagen, Festungseinnahmen) hat mir sehr gut gefallen. ALso wenn du wirklich spaß am Open PVP has like Tausendwinter dann bisu hier genau richtig das kann ich dir versichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum PvE Content gibbet im mom noch nicht allzuviel zu sagen da er noch nich ausgereift ist!!!!
Klar wirds später ma Raidinis aber ob die was wahres an sich haben bleibt abzuwarten!

Ich bin einfach der meinung verlass dich nicht auf die Meinung anderer denn sonst biste verlassen !!!
Jeder Mensch muss seine eigenen erfahrungen machen egal ob im Spiel oder im Leben!
Finde Selber herraus was dir gefällt und was nicht und wenn du nicht bereit bist 50€ auszugeben dann warte halt noch.!!

MFG 

Kasdeja ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da redet und vergleich auch mal wieder jemand, der keine Ahnung hat wie es damals war. Ich habe, wie in einem anderen Thread im WOW-Board kürzlich geschrieben, am europäischen Release-Tag mit WOW begonnen. Da wäre man anfangs schon glücklich gewesen, hätte es wenigstens eine Wartezeit gegeben. Gab es aber nicht. Die Seite zur Accounterstellung war derart überlastet, dass man (ich) stundenlang vergeblich versuchte einen Account zu erstellen. Erst spät am Abend, eigentlich schon nachts, war das möglich. So, also nun auf ins Abenteuer. Aber was ist das? Warteschlange? Position zigtausend? Verflucht. Eine Stunde später. Immer noch nicht ins Game gekommen. Wieder eine Stunde später ... müssen die Kids nicht langsam ins Bett? Da muss doch mal endlich auch für mich Platz sein ...  zum Glück ist ja morgen Samstag, ich bleibe jetzt einfach so lange auf, bis ich reinkomme, wäre doch gelacht ... Ah, endlich, ich bin drinnen  ... ich und noch eine ganze verdammte verfluchte Tausendschaft. Vor lauter Spieler sieht man die Questgeber nicht. Sollte ich nicht Wölfe töten und so komische Kobolde? Wo sind denn die? Ah, die werden von der Tausendschaft praktisch ausgerottet. Irgendwo muss doch noch eine Ecke sein, wo ich auch mal ein paar von denen abmurksen kann ...
> 
> Das war WOW am Starttag. Und Warteschlangen und Wartezeiten gab es noch tagelang. Und Testaccounts gab's meiner Erinnerung auch nicht, die kamen erst viel später. Wozu auch? Damals war doch jeder froh, dass er überhaupt ins Spiel kam, egal ob getestet oder nicht.


bei wow konnte sich das blizzard auch erlauben, weil kaum konkurenz vorhanden war. aoc, war, aion usw müssen sich aber mit einen mmo messen was stabil läuft und 12mio kunden hat.
da können die sich es nicht leisten 2 wochen lang ne 4 stunden warteschlange zu haben.


----------



## Belwár (17. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ob du wechseln sollst, kann dir hier keiner beantworten.
> ich würde niemals 50€ für die katze im sack ausgeben. daher solange es keine testaccs gibt, existiert dieses spiel nicht für mich.
> 
> ich fands witzig wieviele sich damals bei aoc geärgert haben, weil se ihr geld zum fenster rausgeworfen haben.
> ...



So einen ****sinn, hab ich ich seit der Enstehungsgeschichte nicht mehr gelesen. 

Die "Gott"gegebene Entscheidung, ob ich mir ein Spiel kaufe oder nicht, mach ich für mich NIE am Verkaufspreis aus (selbst wenn man uU länger sparen muss).  Und das Games mit Trial Version notorisch schlecht sind. ... Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts.

Und auch wenn sich derzeit meine AION Version im Regal neben WOW, Aoc ,.... einreiht. Solbald 's  zeitlich wieder möglich ist, werd ich nochmal einsteigen. 

Aus dem Grund und 1000 anderen, bereue ich nicht, mir AION gekauft zu haben. 


________________________________________________
[sub]und die Einzige Ausnahme der Regel und  absoluter fehlkauf von mir war Gothic3. Etwas unterirdischeres gabs seit Pacman nicht mehr. [/sub]


----------



## Hekka (17. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da redet und vergleich auch mal wieder jemand, der keine Ahnung hat wie es damals war. Ich habe, wie in einem anderen Thread im WOW-Board kürzlich geschrieben, am europäischen Release-Tag mit WOW begonnen. Da wäre man anfangs schon glücklich gewesen, hätte es wenigstens eine Wartezeit gegeben. Gab es aber nicht. Die Seite zur Accounterstellung war derart überlastet, dass man (ich) stundenlang vergeblich versuchte einen Account zu erstellen. Erst spät am Abend, eigentlich schon nachts, war das möglich. So, also nun auf ins Abenteuer. Aber was ist das? Warteschlange? Position zigtausend? Verflucht. Eine Stunde später. Immer noch nicht ins Game gekommen. Wieder eine Stunde später ... müssen die Kids nicht langsam ins Bett? Da muss doch mal endlich auch für mich Platz sein ... zum Glück ist ja morgen Samstag, ich bleibe jetzt einfach so lange auf, bis ich reinkomme, wäre doch gelacht ... Ah, endlich, ich bin drinnen ... ich und noch eine ganze verdammte verfluchte Tausendschaft. Vor lauter Spieler sieht man die Questgeber nicht. Sollte ich nicht Wölfe töten und so komische Kobolde? Wo sind denn die? Ah, die werden von der Tausendschaft praktisch ausgerottet. Irgendwo muss doch noch eine Ecke sein, wo ich auch mal ein paar von denen abmurksen kann ...
> 
> Das war WOW am Starttag. Und Warteschlangen und Wartezeiten gab es noch tagelang. Und Testaccounts gab's meiner Erinnerung auch nicht, die kamen erst viel später. Wozu auch? Damals war doch jeder froh, dass er überhaupt ins Spiel kam, egal ob getestet oder nicht.



Jop an das kann  ich mich genauso gut erinnern oder auch Ironforge wenn man vom AH direkt gegnüber in die Bank wollte, hatt einige Minuten gedauert da es gewaltig gelaggt hat!
WOW hatte damals auch nicht das zu bieten was es heute hat und genauso wird es auch bei AION sein!

Kleiner Unterschied heute jammern nur mehr alle!


----------



## Hekka (17. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> bei wow konnte sich das blizzard auch erlauben, weil kaum konkurenz vorhanden war. aoc, war, aion usw müssen sich aber mit einen mmo messen was stabil läuft und 12mio kunden hat.
> da können die sich es nicht leisten 2 wochen lang ne 4 stunden warteschlange zu haben.




Red doch nicht so einen Blödsinn oder glaubst du im Ernst der Entwickler weiss im vorhinein wieviel Leute zu Relaese die Server stürmen und hätten sie dann noch extra Server zur Verfügung gestellt wären die unter anderem jetzt leer!

Wer bezahlt das ganze dann du etwa??


----------



## Kehlas (17. November 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> lol der war gut!
> 
> aber zum thema ich finde aion wesentlich besser als das andere komische MMO mit 3 buchstaben.
> PVP macht viel spass und finden sich sehr oft und schnell gute Raids. PVE Content finde ich auch sehr gut gelungen. Was mir nicht so passt ist das berufe skillen da man da viel, viel mehr Zeit braucht als in anderen MMO`s aber dadurch hat man auch mehr freude wenn man was für viel gold verkauft



Klär mich mal auf und das meine ich ernst...Was ist denn an Aion so viel besser? Wenn dir das "komsiche" Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben ( wovon übrigens einige mit 3 Buchstaben abgekürzt werden^^) nicht zusagt, frage ich mich was an Aion so toll bzw. anders sein soll ( abgesehen von wirklich schöner und technisch zeitgemäßer Grafik) und ja ja..die Charaktergenerierung ist auch toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (17. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf und das meine ich ernst...Was ist denn an Aion so viel besser? Wenn dir das "komsiche" Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben ( wovon übrigens einige mit 3 Buchstaben abgekürzt werden^^) nicht zusagt, frage ich mich was an Aion so toll bzw. anders sein soll ( abgesehen von wirklich schöner und technisch zeitgemäßer Grafik) und ja ja..die Charaktergenerierung ist auch toll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meiner meinung nach ist das PVP schon mal 5x besser wie in wow.

Instanzen sind mir scheiss egal.

Was mit fehlt sind fürs abwechlung zwischn durch 15vs15bgs Was ich mir sehr gut vorstellen könnte für aion. Sollte aber kaum AP geben das es sich mehr lohnt wie abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich stört ist In Aion sind teils die Nahkämpfer die gearschten sind, in wow wieder anders rum meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Red doch nicht so einen Blödsinn oder glaubst du im Ernst der Entwickler weiss im vorhinein wieviel Leute zu Relaese die Server stürmen und hätten sie dann noch extra Server zur Verfügung gestellt wären die unter anderem jetzt leer!
> 
> Wer bezahlt das ganze dann du etwa??


natürlich weiß der das ungefähr. erstmal an den ganzen vorbestellungen. dann natürlich daran wieviele exemplare produziert wurden.

4 stunden wartezeit sind vollkommen inakzeptabel. da fehlt dann net nur ein server, sondern mehrere.
man kommt zum nachmittag heim und will spielen. nach dem 4 stunden warten ist es dann schon so spät abend, das man eh nicht mehr spielen will. sowas kann man 1-2 tage nach release vielleicht noch akzeptieren, aber dann hat es einfach zu laufen.




> So einen ****sinn, hab ich ich seit der Enstehungsgeschichte nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Die "Gott"gegebene Entscheidung, ob ich mir ein Spiel kaufe oder nicht, mach ich für mich NIE am Verkaufspreis aus (selbst wenn man uU länger sparen muss). Und das Games mit Trial Version notorisch schlecht sind. ... Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts.
> 
> ...


du hast meinen post leider nicht verstanden. es geht nicht um den kaufpreis. selbst wenns 10€ kostet, würde ich es nicht einfach kaufen. 
ich teste ein spiel vorher. ein spiel kann noch so viele gute wertungen haben, es kann noch soviele videos darüber geben, man kann nie wissen ob es einem auch wirklich gefällt.
klar wer die beta gezockt hat und da schon spaß hatte, hatte da schon ne art testacc. zwar noch mit einigen bugs, aber immerhin.
aber da nicht jeder an der beta teilnehmen kann, müssen die hersteller eben testaccs bringen.

gerade nach aoc sollten doch die leute gelernt haben, das man nicht einfach blind ein neues mmo kaufen sollte.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> natürlich weiß der das ungefähr. erstmal an den ganzen vorbestellungen. dann natürlich daran wieviele exemplare produziert wurden.
> 
> 4 stunden wartezeit sind vollkommen inakzeptabel. da fehlt dann net nur ein server, sondern mehrere.
> man kommt zum nachmittag heim und will spielen. nach dem 4 stunden warten ist es dann schon so spät abend, das man eh nicht mehr spielen will. sowas kann man 1-2 tage nach release vielleicht noch akzeptieren, aber dann hat es einfach zu laufen.



Und wieder mal völlige Ahnungslosigkeit zur Schau gestellt. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Warhammer. Da haben die Verantwortliche, Mythic und GOA, auf den damals auch sehr großen Ansturm so reagiert, dass sie schnell Server zuschalteten. Im Nu gab's dann, pah, ich weiß nicht mehr, vielleicht ein Dutzend dtsprachiger Realms. Als der erste Ansturm vorüber war, zudem vielen Spieler langsam dämmerte, dass WAR (so wie AOC) zu früh und zu verbuggt released worden war, und ausserdem auch nicht, oh Schreck!, WOW in einem anderen Gewand ist (ja, dürfen die denn das? ein Spiel bringen dass sich anders spielt als WOW!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ebbte die Begeisterung rasch ab. Die Folge: die Spieler verteilten sich auf zu viele Server, und somit mussten schon nach wenigen Monaten etliche Server wieder zusammengelegt werden.

Nein, es war die absolut richtige Entscheidung nicht sinnlos neue Realms zu produzieren die dann nach dem Abflauen der ersten "ich probiere Aion mal aus"-Woge doch wieder eingestampft hätten werden müssen. Vor allem, weil das Problem dann ja nach 2 Wochen bereits gelöst worden war. 



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> aber da nicht jeder an der beta teilnehmen kann, müssen die hersteller eben testaccs bringen.
> 
> gerade nach aoc sollten doch die leute gelernt haben, das man nicht einfach blind ein neues mmo kaufen sollte.


Müssen tun sie überhaupt nichts. Gerade wenn ein großer Andrang auf ein Game zu erwarten ist, machen es die Hersteller nicht. Sie wissen ja, dass die Server anfangs alleine schon mit den normalen Kunden schwer ausgelastet sein werden, und die Anfängergebiete von den Spieler quasi überquellen. Da verzichtet man vernünftigerweise darauf, dass jede Nase, die zwar von Anfang an dabei sein will, aber kosten darf es nichts, eine zusätzliche Belastung darstellen. Kein einziges kostenpflichtiges MMORPG, das in den letzten Jahren released wurde, hatte von Anbeginn an Testaccounts, die kamen alle erst Wochen oder Monate später.

Wer nichts risikieren will, aber sich auch nicht gedulden will bis Testaccounts eingeführt werden, der wartet einfach die ersten Wochen ab. Dann liegen bei der Masse an Spielern so viele Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen vor, dass sich jeder ein Bild machen kann ob so ein Game etwas für einen ist oder nicht. Ich habe es auch so gemacht. Bin erst so ca. 4 Wochen nach Release eingestiegen.


----------



## Hekka (18. November 2009)

@CrazyPsycho lass gut sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. November 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> bei mir genau das gegenteil. ich finde die musik sehr gekünstelt und die soundeffekte zu plastisch. ich habe die musik abgestellt...
> 
> aber ist sicherlich jedem sein eigener geschmack



Naja also ich find die Hintergrundmusik schon ganz cool, auch in Kämpfen, allerdings nerven die ewig gleichen Zaubersprüche (als Zauberer zumindest) nach ner Weile. Habe sie also auch abgestellt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, ich habe wow von classic bis zu Patch 3.2 gespielt und dann war die Luft endgültig raus. Da sammelten sich dann so Sachen wie gleichaussehende T-Sets, zu leichtes Equipfarmen, Umstellung auf Battlenet-Accounts mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung selbst geflüsterte Texte "abhören" zu dürfen etc etc. .... Aion ist für mich eine sehr zufriedenstellende Alternative mit Noch einigen Schwächen, aber wo gibt es schon das perfekte Game? Außerdem ist es noch relativ neu und es wird wohl noch so mancher Patch kommen. 
Ich war sogar sehr positiv überrascht wie gut NSoft auf die Community eingeht, dort wird sich noch bemüht den Kunden zuzuhören und gegebenenfalls Änderungen am Game vorzunehmen, ohne das die Balance leiden muss. 

Werde mir auf jeden Fall den Endcontent ansehen, auch wenn das noch eine Weile dauert, da ich nich auf Biegen und Brechen sofort 50 werden will.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. November 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Umstellung auf Battlenet-Accounts mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung selbst geflüsterte Texte "abhören" zu dürfen etc etc. ....


ähm das abhören von whisper hat blizzard schon die ganze zeit gemacht. genauso wie es in jedem anderem mmo auch ist. sonst könnte ich dich ja per whisper beleidigen, ohne gebannt zu werden.



> Und wieder mal völlige Ahnungslosigkeit zur Schau gestellt.


damit haste dich schon disqualifiziert. wer beleidigen muss, hat meistens unrecht.

und bei warhammer wurde es richtig gemacht. zu anfang genug server und dann zusammengelegt. da gab es dann keine warteschlangen. 

und natürlich ist es ein riesenfehler, das aion zuwenig server hat. denn dadurch gehen jede menge kunden verloren. oder glaubste jemand spielt noch lange, wenn er, dank 4 stunden wartezeit, nicht zum spielen kommt?
das was sie bei den servern gespart haben, haben sie bei den abos wieder verloren.

das kein mmo zu anfang, oder 1-2 wochen nach release testaccs hat, ist richtig. aber ein fehler von seiten des herstellers. denn dadurch gehen kunden verloren, die das spiel getestet und weitergespielt hätten. wenn die testaccs zu spät kommen, gibt es auch in den medien schon negativberichte und die leute lassen dann auch das testen bleiben.



> Wer nichts risikieren will, aber sich auch nicht gedulden will bis Testaccounts eingeführt werden, der wartet einfach die ersten Wochen ab. Dann liegen bei der Masse an Spielern so viele Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen vor, dass sich jeder ein Bild machen kann ob so ein Game etwas für einen ist oder nicht. Ich habe es auch so gemacht. Bin erst so ca. 4 Wochen nach Release eingestiegen.


wie schon gesagt, geht man da nicht auf nummer sicher. denn man weiß nicht wie es sich spielt.


----------



## battschack (19. November 2009)

Crazy,

Ich glaube kaum das welche nur wegen den warteschlangen gegangen sind. Jeder wo es testen wollte hat testen können und hat entschieden ob sie bleiben oder nicht. Vielen hats halt nicht gefallen denke ich, meiner meinung nach selbst schuld ;P


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

natürlich sind genug leute wegen der warteschlangen weg. 
und nein nicht jeder der testen wollte konnte testen. ich konnte es bspw nicht testen.


----------



## Randor2 (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> natürlich sind genug leute wegen der warteschlangen weg.
> und nein nicht jeder der testen wollte konnte testen. ich konnte es bspw nicht testen.



Also erstmal JEDER der wollte konnte testen ganz ohne Gebüren oder sonstigen Ausgaben.
Aber NCsoft hat dir keine persönliche Einladung geschickt, das stimmt, kümmern musste man sich schon selbst drum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> natürlich sind genug leute wegen der warteschlangen weg.
> und nein nicht jeder der testen wollte konnte testen. ich konnte es bspw nicht testen.



Das ist völliger Quatsch. Die Sache mit den Warteschlangen war nach 2 Wochen gegessen. Jeder der zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Spiel hatte, konnte mindestens weitere 2 Wochen im Rahmen des Gratis-Monats selbst erleben, dass das Problem sich gelöst hat / hatte und hätte wohl weitergespielt, wenn ihm das Spiel wirklich gefallen hätte.

Wegen der Warteschlangen hat sicherlich nur ein vernachlässigbarer Teil aufgehört.

Insgesamt haben sicher viele aufgehört aus allen möglichen Gründen, aber wohl kaum aufgrund der Warteschlangen, die es bei allen möglichen MMO-Releases gab und gerade auch bei WAR waren sie in den ersten 2 Wochen auf jeden Fall genauso präsent wie in Aion.  Außerdem hat sich WAR mit seiner "schnell 16? deutsche Server, dann monatelang allerhand Geisterserver und erst sehr spät irgendwann Zusammenlegungen"- sicherlich DEUTLICH mehr Kunden vergrault als NCSoft mit der "lieber nicht zu viele server nur weil in den ersten 2 Wochen der Ansturm riesig ist"- Strategie.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> *Wegen der Warteschlangen hat sicherlich nur ein vernachlässigbarer Teil aufgehört.*




Das war gestern wegen dem "langen" Patch genau dasselbe - viele drohten, aufzuhören. Sollense, denn die WIRKLICHEN Spieler, die das Spiel aufgrund seines "inneren" mögen, die bleiben. Alle anderen switchen eh jeden Monat hin und her, sobalds mal beim derzeitigen Spiel nicht rund läuft. Kenne da leider selbst genug Leute.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und bei warhammer wurde es richtig gemacht. zu anfang genug server und dann zusammengelegt. da gab es dann keine warteschlangen.



Lol das willst du mir jetzt echt nicht verkaufen oder?


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Das war gestern wegen dem "langen" Patch genau dasselbe - viele drohten, aufzuhören. Sollense, denn die WIRKLICHEN Spieler, die das Spiel aufgrund seines "inneren" mögen, die bleiben. Alle anderen switchen eh jeden Monat hin und her, sobalds mal beim derzeitigen Spiel nicht rund läuft. Kenne da leider selbst genug Leute.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand der so süchtig nach einem bestimmten MMO ist, dass ihn etwas so triviales wie die Tatsache, dass er einen Tag lang "was anderes tun muss" dermaßen aufregt, der hört bestimmt nicht auf. Der kann gar nicht aufhören, selbst wenn er wollte.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist die etwas Böse Ansicht *g* aber im Kern durchaus richtig. Ich mein, ich mag Aion bis jetzt - es gibt zwar Mängel, aber wo gibts die nicht? Solange + dem - überliegt, ists doch bené!

Ich persönlich hab gestern zwar auch immer wieder nachgesehen, ob Aion läuft - nebenbei aber die Frau verwöhnt *g* Ich bin nach beidem süchtig.


----------



## Casp (19. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Wenn du von WoW gelangweilt bist wird Aion da nach nen paar Stunden playtime das selbe liefern!
> Da du geschrieben hast willst lieber PvP zocken,spiel *WARHAMMER*!



fixed.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Also erstmal JEDER der wollte konnte testen ganz ohne Gebüren oder sonstigen Ausgaben.
> Aber NCsoft hat dir keine persönliche Einladung geschickt, das stimmt, kümmern musste man sich schon selbst drum.
> 
> 
> ...


nein das ist falsch. die betaserver waren begrenzt. ausserdem ist ne beta keine richtige testversion. woher soll man wissen, ob die bugs die einen stören in der final behoben sind oder nicht?

und wenn ich ein spiel kaufe, will ich gleich zocken können und nicht erst 2 wochen warten müssen, weil man ne 4h warteschlange hat. das hat mit sicherheit jede menge spieler vergrault.
vorallem weil man dann um 2 wochen spielzeit betrogen wurde.

also für mich (und sicherlich genug andere) sind 4 stunden wartezeit (selbst 2 sind zuviel) untollerierbar. wenns nur in den ersten zwei tagen wäre, ok könnte man noch mit leben. aber gleich ganze zwei wochen bis die mal das problem behoben haben?  absolutes nogo.




> Jemand der so süchtig nach einem bestimmten MMO ist, dass ihn etwas so triviales wie die Tatsache, dass er einen Tag lang "was anderes tun muss" dermaßen aufregt, der hört bestimmt nicht auf. Der kann gar nicht aufhören, selbst wenn er wollte.


thema verfehlt, setzen 6.
es geht nicht um einen tag, nein hier wird von ganzen zwei wochen mit diesem problem gesprochen. klar nach zwei wochen löst sich das von selbst, weil dann genug keinen bock mehr auf die ewige warterei haben.


vielleicht würde mir aion sogar besser als wow gefallen. aber leider gibt es ja immernoch keine testaccs. und im gegensatz zu anderen kann ich nicht einfach 50€ ausgeben, nur um zu testen ob es mir gefällt.

und btw, wenn die hersteller clever wären, würde es zu release genug server geben. wenn dann nach 2 wochen trotzdem soviele abspringen, das die server zu leer sind, würde man die mit testaccs wieder auffüllen. 

zu jedem singleplayer-spiel gibt es grundsätzlich ne demo. warum? weil es den verkauf fördert. warum es dann nicht kurz nach release testaccs gibt ist mir schleierhaft.
gerade aus aoc haben viele gelernt, das man ohne demo/testacc kein spiel kauft.


----------



## Randor2 (20. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein das ist falsch. die betaserver waren begrenzt. ausserdem ist ne beta keine richtige testversion. woher soll man wissen, ob die bugs die einen stören in der final behoben sind oder nicht?



Also: 

1. Man hatte auch bis zum ende der Beta noch die Möglichkeit dort mitzumachen, von daher hätte doch jeder testen können der noch gewollt hätte, von einer Sperre hab ich nichts mitbekommen. Und Platz war auch genug vorhanden.

2. Die "Beta" war im Endeffekt nur ein Test der Übersetzung und das nichts mit dem Spiel als solches zu tun. Immerhin war das Spiel ja schon 1 Jahr in Korea draußen. Gut klar gabs ein paar wenige Bugs aber zu 95% war das Spiel so fertig wies letztendlich dann auch bei uns erschienen ist. Und ja das wusste man auch schon vor der ersten Closed Beta.

Die Warteschlangen am Anfang des Spiels waren abzusehen, aber 2 Wochen sind da erstens gar nix und zweitens hat es sich von selbst reguliert ohne das 10 neue Server kommen mussten. Was übrigens auch klar war und nicht dadurch geschehen ist dass die Leute wegen den Warteschlangen verschwunden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Test accs werden grundsätzlich erst ein paar Monate nach der Eröffnung eines Spiels angeboten, wenn sich der Staub ein wenig gelegt hat und die Community gefestigt ist und die Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind.
Was anderes macht ja keinen Sinn, da man die Leute die sich nen Testacc zulegen ja auch halten will.

Von daher heißt für dich einfach noch etwas warten oder bei nem Kumpel mal ausprobieren...fertig.

Gruß Randor


----------



## Ceset (20. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> zu jedem singleplayer-spiel gibt es grundsätzlich ne demo. warum? weil es den verkauf fördert. warum es dann nicht kurz nach release testaccs gibt ist mir schleierhaft.
> gerade aus aoc haben viele gelernt, das man ohne demo/testacc kein spiel kauft.



Interessant dass Du ausgerechnet aoc ansprichst.
Eine Demoversion der ersten 20 Level hätte wohl die meisten Leute zum Kauf gebracht. Der Mist fing ja erst danach an.

Im übrigen, hat Dich Microsoft schon gefragt, ob Sie Dir eine Testversion von Windows 7 schicken dürfen?
Hatten Deine Eltern eine Testversion von Dir, bevor sie sich zu dieser Investition entschlossen?

Schmink Dir das ab, dass Du immer alles umsonst testen darfst.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. November 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Interessant dass Du ausgerechnet aoc ansprichst.
> Eine Demoversion der ersten 20 Level hätte wohl die meisten Leute zum Kauf gebracht. Der Mist fing ja erst danach an.


das ist richtig. wie dumm vom hersteller da nicht gleich testaccs anzubieten. so haben die leute gewartet auf testaccs und bis die da waren, gab es soviel negative presse, das man eh net mehr testen brauchte
mit testaccs zu release hätten die sicher noch mehr spiele verkauft.


> Im übrigen, hat Dich Microsoft schon gefragt, ob Sie Dir eine Testversion von Windows 7 schicken dürfen?
> Hatten Deine Eltern eine Testversion von Dir, bevor sie sich zu dieser Investition entschlossen?


es geht hier um spiele, net um software. bei spielen geht es darum ob sie mir spaß machen, bei software ob sie das machen kann, was ich will.


> Schmink Dir das ab, dass Du immer alles umsonst testen darfst.


dann müssen die hersteller auf kunden, die nicht blind geld ausgeben wollen (und das dürften jede menge sein) eben verzichten.




> Die Warteschlangen am Anfang des Spiels waren abzusehen, aber 2 Wochen sind da erstens gar nix und zweitens hat es sich von selbst reguliert ohne das 10 neue Server kommen mussten. Was übrigens auch klar war und nicht dadurch geschehen ist dass die Leute wegen den Warteschlangen verschwunden sind. rolleyes.gif


die warteschlangen sind nicht abzusehen. wenn man ein spiel kauft, erwartet man es spielen zu können und rechnet nicht, das der hersteller ganze zwei wochen braucht um solch ein gravierendes problem zu beheben. 1-2 tage wären ja noch annehmbar, aber dann sollte es auch spielbar sein.
und natürlich ham deswegen genug aufgehört. 



> Und Test accs werden grundsätzlich erst ein paar Monate nach der Eröffnung eines Spiels angeboten, wenn sich der Staub ein wenig gelegt hat und die Community gefestigt ist und die Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind.
> Was anderes macht ja keinen Sinn, da man die Leute die sich nen Testacc zulegen ja auch halten will.


natürlich macht was anderes sinn. wahrscheinlich gibt es die testaccs erst wenn cata draussen ist. damit sind viele potenzielle kunden wieder weg, weil die mit cata beschäftigt sind.



> Von daher heißt für dich einfach noch etwas warten oder bei nem Kumpel mal ausprobieren...fertig.


meine kumpels sind auch nicht so blöd und geben 50€ für ein spiel aus, was sie nicht testen konnten.
und wie gesagt werd ich es wohl nicht testen, wenn bis dahin schon cata draussen ist.

es gibt keinen grund monatelang mit testaccs zu warten. die kinderkrankheiten sollten schon nach der beta behoben sein.


----------



## Randor2 (20. November 2009)

Wie gesagt Crazy du hättest es testen können.
Aus welchem Grund soll es dir nicht möglich gewesen sein?

Und Kinderkrankheiten hat jedes sich noch entwickelnde Spiel, wobei sie in Aion wirklich nur maginal sind (bis auf 2 oder 3 die schon störend sind aber an denen gearbeitet wird bzw von denen evtl das gravierendse behoben wurde...hatte leiderr noch keine Gelegenheit es zu testen)

Kenne kein MMO das nicht irgendwelche Probleme kurz nach dem Start hatte.

Naja das wichtigste wäre wenn du sagen würdest aus welchem Grund du an der Beta nicht teilnehmen hast können.


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und wenn ich ein spiel kaufe, will ich gleich zocken können und nicht erst 2 wochen warten müssen, weil man ne 4h warteschlange hat. das hat mit sicherheit jede menge spieler vergrault.
> vorallem weil man dann um 2 wochen spielzeit betrogen wurde.
> 
> also für mich (und sicherlich genug andere) sind 4 stunden wartezeit (selbst 2 sind zuviel) untollerierbar. wenns nur in den ersten zwei tagen wäre, ok könnte man noch mit leben. aber gleich ganze zwei wochen bis die mal das problem behoben haben?  absolutes nogo.


Du bist amüsant. Tja, dann bleibt uns anderen nur übrig Dir zu Deinem Entschluss zu gratulieren niemals ein MMORPG bei dessen Release zu spielen. Denn bei keinem einzigen der kostenpflichtigen Spiele, egal ob WOW, LOTRO, WAR oder Aion, gab es gleich zu Beginn einen kostenlosen Testzugang. Und das wird es auch in Zukunft nicht geben. Und bei allen, vielleicht mit Ausnahme von LOTRO, auf das zu Beginn im Vergleich zu den anderen Spielen kein so massiver Andrang war, gab es Wartezeiten. Bei WOW dauerte es Monaten bis dieses Problem tatsächlich gelöst war ... nach Deiner verqueren Logik hätte also WOW ein einziger Flopp sein müssen. Da ich selber immer noch nebenbei WOW zocke, einen aktiven Account habe, und im WOW-Board mitdiskutiere weiß ich, dass  Du, Deinen Postings dort zufolge, WOW spielst. Das ist schon seltsam, wo Du doch sagst, Staus zu Beginn, das wäre für Dich ein "absolutes nogo".


----------



## Garkeiner (20. November 2009)

@*CrAzyPsyCh0*

Ich finde die Einstellung: Erstmal alles umsonst und dann kann ich ja mal schauen seltsam. Der Vergleich den *Ceset *gebracht hat, könnte man noch um Bücher oder was auch immer erweitern. Und du scheinst ja WoW zu spielen. Dort gab es zu Anfangszeiten (ich kanns beurteilen, hab seit Beta gespelt) auch Warteschlangen.
Entweder weißt du das nicht weil du damals nicht gespielt hast, oder weil du dich nicht informiert hast.

Von daher sehe ich das was du schreibst eher nur als geflame.


----------



## Arandes (20. November 2009)

Ich finde es echt arm, wenn man die Beta von Aion als "keinen Test" bezeichnet - wie bereits gesagt wurde, ging es hierbei vor allem um die Übersetzung und nicht um das Spiel, das immerhin schon jährig ist.

Zumal der TE eine Frage gestellt hat, wenn du hier nur am rummosern bist, hör auf damit - denn damit hast DU das Thema verfehlt. Aber egal, darüber zu diskutieren ist eh sinnfrei.

@ Topic:

Ich habe auch vor 3-4 Tagen mal begonnen und bisher gefällts mir. Das einzige "grössere" Malus, was mir auffällt, ist, dass der Abyss offen ist. Sprich: Ab LvL 25 tummeln sich da Chars, im dümmsten Fall wirst du gefarmt. Aber das ist fast in jedem PvP Spiel leider noch so.

Am Besten liest du dir das mal durch: Klick mich!


----------



## Ceset (20. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das ist richtig. wie dumm vom hersteller da nicht gleich testaccs anzubieten. so haben die leute gewartet auf testaccs und bis die da waren, gab es soviel negative presse, das man eh net mehr testen brauchte
> mit testaccs zu release hätten die sicher noch mehr spiele verkauft.



Du möchtest also einen kostenlosen Testzugang, um testen zu können, ob Dir das Spiel gefällt. Gleichzeitig sagst Du, Funcom war dumm, dass sie die Leute nicht mit geschönten Demos übers Ohr gehauen haben?
Naja, ich muss ja nicht verstehen warum Du glücklicher bist, wenn Du Deinen Fehlkauf erst testen konntest.

Und mal rein marktwirtschaftlich betrachtet: Die Preise von PC-und Konsolenspiele bewegen sich für neue Titel im Bereich 50 - 80 Euro, offensichtlich ist da sogar ohne Dich eine ausreichend große Käuferschicht da.  

PS: Für die Einführung von Pizzatestversionen!


----------



## SilentJay (20. November 2009)

@TE
Aion statt WoW?
schwere Frage, ich hab beides gezockt...

Grafik:
Aion bietet ein Feuerwerk an Grafik, geniale Charaktergestaltung(besonders im bereich Char-Morphing), gut animierte Kämpfe(besonders wenn man auf Lichteffekte steht alá Animes)
und ein relativ stimmiges Weltdesign. Dank Cry-Engine läuft auch eigentlich alles schön sauber wenn man n bisschen was an PCleistung mitbring und nicht gerade die älteste Kiste bedaddelt.

WoW ist natürlich etwas "altbackener", aber meine Meinung nach bietet WoW etwas mehr Abwechslung an Dingen die einem begegnen, aber das ist auch kein Wunder WoW hatte mehr Zeit und steht bereits vor dem 
3. Addon. Wenn man nicht alzuviel wert auf gestochen scharfe Grafik legt bietet WoW eine schöne Märchenwelt mit genügen ernsthaften einflüssen um mit Recht Fantasy-MMO genannt zu werden.

Charakterklassen:
Aion bietet hier nicht groß was neues: Tank,Heiler,Range,Melee....alles da was man braucht.2 Fraktionen...auch nichts neues.
Im Gegensatz zu WoW wird dir in Aion allerdings selten ein Charakter begegnen der genau so aussieht wie deiner, dank freiem Char-Morph...man kann eigentlich alles verändern.(Größe,Hautfarbe,Proportionen etc)

Das Spiel:
Bisher beschränkt sich Aion sehr stark auf Kampffähigkeiten, "RP-Knöpfe" sind reine Emotes...kein Feuerchen,kein Mount etc.
Dafür bietet Aion so genannte Chains inkl Proc-Chance(z.B. Skill1->Skill2->Skill3 mit 40 Sek Cd->10% Chance auf Skill4) dies gestaltet die Kämpfe recht interessant, manchmal braucht man für den gleich Mob
nur 5sec statt 30sec. Flugkämpfe benötigen etwas Übung und Eingewöhnungszeit, sind aber im PvP oft das Zünglein an der Wage...ebenso der falsche Einsatz verbleibender Flugzeit.
Aion bietet im Gegensatz zu WoW eine automatische Verfolgung, da wo man in WoW Therycraft betreiben muss und selbständig dafür sorgen muss am Gegner drann zu bleiben(WASD etc), kommt es in Aion eher auf Masse, Hinterhalt und richtig gesockelte Stigmas(seltene Fähigkeiten) an.

WoW ist ein PvE-MMO mit der Möglichkeit zu PvP und PvP-Servern, Aion ist Krieg mit allem was dazu gehört ...Hinterhalte,Abschlachten, Frontenscharmützel,Guerilla-Tackticken etc
Wer die Festungen beherrscht hat die Instanzen(jede besetzte Burg schaltet eine Instanz für die eigene Fraktion frei), die Vergünstigungen und Buffs.

Die Ausrüstung:
Gegenstände sind in Aion sehr viel wert...weil sie so verdammt selten sind.
Gold(Aion)/Lila(WoW)...diese seltenheits Stufe ist in Aion was ganz besonderes, dort wo es in WoW Pflicht ist sowas zu besitzen ist es in Aion eine Ehre und Glück.
In Aion sind Instanzen Gruppenspiel und Quests erledigen, aber nicht dazu da um die Spieler auszurüsten, Bosse droppen nur zu 50% und dann in erster Linie Kohle und Crap/Craftmats.
Seine Ausrüstung kauft man im AH(eigentlich eher ein Broker als ein Auktionshaus...da man nicht bieten kann) oder craftet sie.
Es ist normal sich alle 5 Stufe komplett neu in Weis/Grün zu kleiden, da die Mehrzahl der Gegenstände dann auch wirklich besser als die alten sind.
Für Blau gilt ca alle 7-10 Stufen und Gold 10-15(je nach Gegenstand und Stats)...

Die Instanzen:
in Aion sind die Instanzen bis lv40 reines Tank´n ´Spank...und das ist ernst gemeint...standardmäßig 2er-3er Gruppen: 1 umkloppen 1 Tanken 1 schlafen legen.
Das einzige bisschen Taktik dass einem bis hierhin begegnet ist: Pats beobachten und richtig pullen, bei Bosskämpfen rennen die Melees vorm AE weg.
Aber sie sehen gut aus...

Die Story, die Quests:
Egal wie man zu WoW steht, jede Quest, jedes Ereigniss dient dazu den Plot voranzutreiben, jedes Gespräch mit einem NSC enthält irgendweine Information zu Geschichten und Geschichte.
Auch wenn in der Welt der MMO´s die Möglichkeiten zur Questgesltaung allgemein begrenzt sind, so bietet WoW doch eine Welt die in einander greift; man hat das Gefühl eine Held zu sein.

Diese Individualität wird man in Aion vermissen, in Aion ist man Soldat und man macht auch genau das, man Kämpf für die Front, man bereitet den Weg für den Krieg.
Man bestreitet an Quests in erster Linie Kill- und Sammelquests und dort wo es in WoW keinen Roten Faden braucht zwingt Aion einen in eine Kampagnenquestreihe.

Crafting und Leveln:
Auch wenn Aion deutlich an den "westlichen" Markt angepasst wurde...grinden ist ein großes Thema, bei weitem nichts schlechtes, aber für Quest und Detailverliebte eine anstrengende, monotone Prozedur.
In Aion dreht sich alles im die Wärung Kinah...wer Kinah hat, hat Erfolg, um Erfolg zu haben MUSS man grinden...denn auf lange Sicht, also auf Monate gesehen, bringen nur die Dropps genügend Kinah.
Noch kann man sich als geschickter Geschäftsmann durch den richtigen Beruf und das AH ne goldene Nase verdienen, aber auf Dauer wird das nicht gelingen ausser man grindet den Endcontent zu Tode.
Das Craftingsystem finanziert sich rein durch Kinah, keine gesammelten Mats zum skillen benötigt und ab spätestens Stufe 3 bringts auch nichts mehr ein mit Mats zu skillen, dann zählen nur noch Kinah.

PvP:
das ist alles in Aion...Open-PvP, wer an Open-PvP in einer Fantastischen Welt Spass hat ist hier genau richtig. In Gruppen den Gegner überfallen, Hinterhalte legen, Stützpunkte angreifen, große Festungskämpfe,
selbstgecraftete Kanonen aufstellen, PvP-Mobs für Punkte grinden. Im Abyss dreht sich alles um den Kampf zwischen Elyos und Asmodier wärend man von den Drachenähnlichen Balaur bedrängt wird.
Wer den Abyss betritt überlebt nur mit der nötigen Portion Paranoia lange genug um dort Punkte und Kinah zu machen. Dort herrscht ein permanenter Kriegszustand und wenn man sich drauf einlässt spürt man 
auch die Anspannung die dort herrschen soll.


Mein Fazit:
Wenn man die Zeit hat sich auf Aion einzulassen, der EU/US-Client endlich auch für Vista und Windows7 Nutzer stabil läuft und NCsoft wenigstens 60% aller Bots dauerhaft gebändigt bekommt,
ist Aion ein super Titel.
Man sollte sich nur bewußt sein, dass Aion nicht das Clientel bedient welches sich in WoW zuhause gefühlt hat, hier zählt nicht der Held, sondern die Armee dahinter.


----------



## Xiut (20. November 2009)

Komisch... Sobald jemand was schlechtes über Aion schreibt heißt es "Ach geh doch wieder WoW spielen und poste nicht mehr hier ins Forum". 

Der eine findet Aion super der andere wiederrum nicht. 


Aber bloß nichts schlechtes über Aion schreiben. Ein Forum ist zum diskutiere da und dazu gehören auch verschiedene Meinungen.

Aion ist auch nicht soooo super...


----------



## Arandes (20. November 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Komisch... Sobald jemand was schlechtes über Aion schreibt heißt es "Ach geh doch wieder WoW spielen und poste nicht mehr hier ins Forum".
> 
> Der eine findet Aion super der andere wiederrum nicht.
> 
> ...



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das hier NIRGENDS gefragt wurde - geschweige denn gehören Sätze wie "Aion ist scheisse" auch nirgends hin, so wie man sie fast überall auch finden kann. Es gehören immer 2 Seiten dazu - und beide haben in normalen Foren wirklich nix zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skapp (21. November 2009)

HI Leute,

Ich wollte nochmal die Preisdebatte anregen und zwar damit, dass ich nur 30 Euro fürs komplette Spiel gezahlt haben 

zum Beweis:

http://www.amazon.de/NCSoft-Europe-AION/dp...1673&sr=8-1


----------



## pooboon (21. November 2009)

Skapp schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> 
> Ich wollte nochmal die Preisdebatte anregen und zwar damit, dass ich nur 30 Euro fürs komplette Spiel gezahlt haben
> 
> ...





ja toll - ich habs halt vor fast 2 monaten für 29,99 gekauft - weiss nich was du da diskutieren willst!?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. November 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Komisch... Sobald jemand was schlechtes über Aion schreibt heißt es "Ach geh doch wieder WoW spielen und poste nicht mehr hier ins Forum".
> 
> Der eine findet Aion super der andere wiederrum nicht.
> 
> ...


Gehen wir ins wow-forum und schreiben wow ist scheiße? Nein.
Die antwort doch kannst du dir sparen, das sind gefrustete WoW-Spieler


----------



## Kehlas (22. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Gehen wir ins wow-forum und schreiben wow ist scheiße? Nein.
> Die antwort doch kannst du dir sparen, das sind gefrustete WoW-Spieler




Völlig falsch mein Bester..Ich z.B. bin kein gefrusteter WoW Spieler, sondern inzwischen ein gefusteter Aion Spieler ! Ich habe einfach mal was neues ausprobieren wollen und bin abgesehen von der wirklich feinen Charaktererstellung und der meiner Meinung nach Super Grafik, vom Rest des Spiels schlichtweg enttäuscht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Völlig falsch mein Bester..Ich z.B. bin kein gefrusteter WoW Spieler, sondern inzwischen ein gefusteter Aion Spieler ! Ich habe einfach mal was neues ausprobieren wollen und bin abgesehen von der wirklich feinen Charaktererstellung und der meiner Meinung nach Super Grafik, vom Rest des Spiels schlichtweg enttäuscht.


Um dich gings aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeterMaffia (22. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Völlig falsch mein Bester..Ich z.B. bin kein gefrusteter WoW Spieler, sondern inzwischen ein gefusteter Aion Spieler ! Ich habe einfach mal was neues ausprobieren wollen und bin abgesehen von der wirklich feinen Charaktererstellung und der meiner Meinung nach Super Grafik, vom Rest des Spiels schlichtweg enttäuscht.



was laberst du eigentlich? du begründest nichts und erzählst einfach nur mist xD

wenn aion dich nervt dann geh wieder wow spielen und spam hier nicht das forum voll


----------



## vanBAT (22. November 2009)

Mir fehlt im Fragebogen das mit den Berufen. Denn da ist Aion ganz schwach.


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2009)

Wo ist denn hier im Fred ein Fragebogen? Und wieso sind die Berufe schwach? Genau hier sehe ich die Stärken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (22. November 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> bleib bei WoW , Grindion is der grösste müll und dafür willste doch nicht ca. 50 euro ausgeben .
> bis lvl 25 toll danach crap , wie bei AOC , pvp letzter müll melles null chance !!!



Jap Aion ist ein einziges Schrottspiel, ich bereue die CE gekauft zu haben -.- drecksspiel


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

Und dass musst du jetzt in jeden Thread schreiben? gibts nurnoch so 0815 flamer die überall ihre meinung loslassen die keinen interessiert geschweige denn jemals ein argument beinhaltet?
<3 buffed Com


----------



## battschack (22. November 2009)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Jap Aion ist ein einziges Schrottspiel, ich bereue die CE gekauft zu haben -.- drecksspiel



Tja kannst se mir ja schenken wensnt willst eine zum boten kann man immer gebrauchen *fg*


----------



## Seydo (23. November 2009)

Aion ist jetzt im grunde genau das was WoW früher war, ein MMO für leute die es Wirklich als HObby sehen, und nicht nur als spiel (WoW wurde früher von Casuels nicht bis kaum gespielt)

Wenn du also am tag nicht mindestens 5 stunden hast, wirst du später für ein level 1ne woche brauchen und eigendlich meist nichts anderes tun als mit leuten mobs zu grinden, oder solo mobs zu grinden (ja ich weiß es gibt quest, die diskusion um aion und grinden geht aber ganze zeit drum das die quest kaum exp bringen, und mit dem patch hat sich da 0 geändert)

Dann gibts noch PvP, das macht echt viel viel spaß, für mich das beste am spiel, allerdings musst du da natürlich mitlerweile auch ein bestimmtes level haben wenn du nicht nur das gank opfer sein willst, dadurch, musst du dich erst mal wieder durch den PVe Content beißen.


----------



## Arandes (23. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Aion ist jetzt im grunde genau das was WoW früher war, ein MMO für leute die es Wirklich als HObby sehen, und nicht nur als spiel (WoW wurde früher von Casuels nicht bis kaum gespielt)
> 
> *Wenn du also am tag nicht mindestens 5 stunden hast, wirst du später für ein level 1ne woche brauchen* und eigendlich meist nichts anderes tun als mit leuten mobs zu grinden, oder solo mobs zu grinden (ja ich weiß es gibt quest, die diskusion um aion und grinden geht aber ganze zeit drum das die quest kaum exp bringen, und mit dem patch hat sich da 0 geändert)
> 
> Dann gibts noch PvP, das macht echt viel viel spaß, für mich das beste am spiel, allerdings musst du da natürlich mitlerweile auch ein bestimmtes level haben wenn du nicht nur das gank opfer sein willst, dadurch, musst du dich erst mal wieder durch den PVe Content beißen.




Ich verstehe nun einfach grade nicht, was daran zu bemängeln ist? Ich selbst spiele keinesfalls täglich, dennoch ist mir das absolut wurscht. Warum? Genau, weils eben genau ein SPIEL ist. Das spiele ich aus Spass, Freude und weil ich dann grad nix bessres zu tun hab *g* Da spielts mir persönlich keine Rolle, wie lange das ich habe, um zu lvln. Im Gegenteil, das füllt so schön.

Als passionierter Ragnarök Online-Zocker schreckt mich Aion eh nicht ab ^-^ da ist das ja fast Easy-Going.

Klar verstehe ich andererseits die Sparte Spieler, die gerne zack-zack hochspielen wollen - die sollen aber zu Solo-Spielen greifen oder anderen MMOs, bei Aion wars von vornerein klar.

Übrigens noch zur EP: Das die EU-Version von Aion extrem angehobene EP hat, wisst Ihr schon, oder? Bevor Ihr hier so "losjammert" (auf den einen oder anderen zutreffend ^^), schaut mal, ob Ihr einen Koreanischen Bekannten habt und zockts mal an.

Wie ich schon immer gern sagte: Wer Aion als Grinder bezeichnet, hat RO nie gesehen *fg*

Ahja, das mit der Zeit investieren: Schlussendlich muss man das in beinahe jedem MMO, sofern man sich in der oberen Sparte messen will. Bisher finde ich Aion aber wesentlich entspannter, mit weniger "Druck" zu spielen. Aber eben, das muss jeder selbst testen/herausfinden.


----------



## Cerom (23. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Aion ist jetzt im grunde genau das was WoW früher war, ein MMO für leute die es Wirklich als HObby sehen, und nicht nur als spiel (WoW wurde früher von Casuels nicht bis kaum gespielt)


Gerade WoW wurde früher sehr viel von Gelegenheitsspieler gespielt. Erst WoW machte diese Art von Spielen für die Masse interessant. Nur im Klassik WoW dauerte das leveln sehr lange. Ein Gelegenheitsspieler brauchte durchaus 6  bis 10 Monate.  Da das leveln in WoW aber trotzdem recht angenehm war beschwerte sich kaum jemand.

Erst als sich die Meinung durchsetzte das Spiel fängt erst mit dem sogenannten Endgame an änderte sich das. Diese Meinung wurde zu Anfang WoW kaum vertreten. Erst später behaupteten das dann immer mehr. Blizzard tat dann ein übriges um den Eindruck zu vermitteln. Sie schoben immer mehr für Stufe 60 nach. Für die unteren Stufen änderte sich fast kaum was. Oder wenn dann eher in Richtung das man schneller levelte.

Ich denke das war dann auch der wirkliche Grund warum in WotLK die Stimmung so umschlug und viele unzufrieden wurde. Auch Gelegenheitsspieler, brauchten nun nur noch Wochen um 80 zu werden. Dieses raiden, wie es in Klassik WoW noch war (40 Mann, ca. 5 Stunden am Stück spielen) war aber eher weniger geeignet für nur mal gelegentlich spielen. Also versuchte Blizzard das an die Gelegenheitsspieler anzupassen. Nur die Masse ist wohl eher weder Gelegenheitsspieler, noch Hardcorezocker sondern eher irgendwo dazwischen. Für die wurde es nun zu leicht.


----------



## Seydo (23. November 2009)

> Ich verstehe nun einfach grade nicht, was daran zu bemängeln ist? Ich selbst spiele keinesfalls täglich, dennoch ist mir das absolut wurscht. Warum? Genau, weils eben genau ein SPIEL ist. Das spiele ich aus Spass, Freude und weil ich dann grad nix bessres zu tun hab *g* Da spielts mir persönlich keine Rolle, wie lange das ich habe, um zu lvln. Im Gegenteil, das füllt so schön.
> 
> Als passionierter Ragnarök Online-Zocker schreckt mich Aion eh nicht ab ^-^ da ist das ja fast Easy-Going.



Das es ein spiel ist ist mir klar, aber warum soll ich mich in Aion zb in Abyss 1ne woche lang für 1 level up auf eine scherbe stellen und immer die gleichen monster hauen? 

MMOS leben auch wie jeder Rollenspiel vom fortschritt des Charackters, es ist ein Rollenspiel, kein Hack and Slay wie Devil may cry, da macht es villeicht spaß ständig das gleiche monster ohne belohnung dafür zu hauen, in einem ROllenspiel möcht ich aber doch irgendwie und irgendwann mal den fortschritt spüren, und wärend ich darauf warte möcht ich wirklich was interessantes zu tun haben.

Klar, später gibts noch instanzen, diese bringen abwechslung, aber auch nur bis zum 3ten/5ten mal, dann muss ich wieder ein par wochen warten bis ich in die nächste kann weil ich das level dafür erreicht hab.



> Klar verstehe ich andererseits die Sparte Spieler, die gerne zack-zack hochspielen wollen - die sollen aber zu Solo-Spielen greifen oder anderen MMOs, bei Aion wars von vornerein klar.



Es geht mir persöhnlich um den punkt das ich bei Langen gameplay was erleben will, Was erlebe ich im moment in AIon? IM Abyss wird man gegankt, Instanzen sieht man durch das lange levelen jede 2 wochen eventuell ne neue, und sonst bin ich an einem wiederholbaren quest punkt (der die exp von 1nem mob gibt) und haue eine woche lang das selbe vich, versteh mich nicht falsch, so was findet auch seine Anhänger, aber von einem heutigen MMO erwarte ich um einiges mehr.



> Übrigens noch zur EP: Das die EU-Version von Aion extrem angehobene EP hat, wisst Ihr schon, oder? Bevor Ihr hier so "losjammert" (auf den einen oder anderen zutreffend ^^), schaut mal, ob Ihr einen Koreanischen Bekannten habt und zockts mal an.



Und das nimmst du jetzt als Argument? Das klingt fast nach "kinder in Afrika haben wenigener zu essen gib dich mit dem zufrieden was du hast" es ist aber immer noch ein spiel, und nur weil die weniger exp kriegen für quest ändert das nichst dran, das wir im Westen uns dran stören, du könntest den koreaner auch alle quest wegnehmen und den wär es schnuppe, wir sind aber nicht in Korea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wie ich schon immer gern sagte: Wer Aion als Grinder bezeichnet, hat RO nie gesehen *fg*



Hab ich, es bleibt drotzdem ein grinder, pack in RO 2000 quest und geb ihnen die exp von 2 mobs, es bleibt droztdem ein Grinder, so siehts bei Aion auch aus.

Letztendlich, ich hab auch RO und Final fantasy XI gespielt, RO war aber früher, das kannst du heute auch der masse nicht mehr verkaufen und final fantasy XI war wenigens so gestalltet das die quest immer spannend sind (kaum quest, dafür episch) und Pures Gruppen Gameplay.

Aion merkt man leider immer noch extrem das Koreanische Gameplay an, es spielt sich fast wie ein Free 2 play grinder mit extrem guter technick für die man dann eben bezahlt, weil die quest sind und bleiben aber nem bestimmten level leider sinnlos, und das find ich schade.

Warum hat man sich da nicht mehr mühe gegeben? Wenn ich als Entwickler sag, ich möchte ein Spiel wo spieler lange leveln, dann sollt ich doch wenigens dafür sorgen das die spieler in der zeit auch was zu tun haben, Der erste Richtige schritt wäre es in dem fall quest so zu gestallten das sich "Arbeit lohnt"

Bis jetzt schein mir die quest nur für 2 punkte eingeführt zu sein


1. Um zu behaupten können wir haben quest, und das its jetzt kein grinder somit könnt ihr alle schön AIon spielen.

2. Um für eine zukünftige trail die bis level 10 geht zu zeigen, die quest sind auch wirklich quest, und nciht nur deko.

Nur das problem ist, ab nem bestimmten level werden sie deko.


Was kann man da machen? Benötigte exp runter? Nein, falscher weg.

Quest exp hoch? Ja wär der richtige weg.

Letzte alternative?

Die mob exp veringern, da seh ich persöhnlich im moment das problem, wären die mob exp nur 1 1/4 so groß, hätten die Wiederholbaren und die normalen quest um einiges wieder mehr sinn und man könnt wirklich behaupten das man in AIon questet kann.


----------



## Arandes (23. November 2009)

> Aion merkt man leider immer noch extrem das Koreanische Gameplay an, es spielt sich fast wie ein Free 2 play grinder mit extrem guter technick für die man dann eben bezahlt, weil die quest sind und bleiben aber nem bestimmten level leider sinnlos, und das find ich schade.
> 
> Warum hat man sich da nicht mehr mühe gegeben? Wenn ich als Entwickler sag, ich möchte ein Spiel wo spieler lange leveln, dann sollt ich doch wenigens dafür sorgen das die spieler in der zeit auch was zu tun haben, Der erste Richtige schritt wäre es in dem fall quest so zu gestallten das sich "Arbeit lohnt"



Ich beruf mich auf deine Aussage: Wir sind nicht in Korea, korrekt. Das Spiel kommt aber von dort. Auch korrekt, ne? Also hats auch die entsprechende Politik dahinter. Provokant gesagt: Wenn dus magst, spiels, ansonsten: lass es doch ^-^



> Und das nimmst du jetzt als Argument? Das klingt fast nach "kinder in Afrika haben wenigener zu essen gib dich mit dem zufrieden was du hast" es ist aber immer noch ein spiel, und nur weil die weniger exp kriegen für quest ändert das nichst dran, das wir im Westen uns dran stören, du könntest den koreaner auch alle quest wegnehmen und den wär es schnuppe, wir sind aber nicht in Korea
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte achte auf deine Formulierungen, ich habe niemals etwas als "Argument" gesetzt - warum sollte ich argumentieren? MIR passt das Spiel, DIR brauch ich das nicht vorzuschreiben, also argumentier ich auch nicht. Klar, ist ein Forum, okay. Allerdings diskutiere ich eher als argumentieren =P Reine betonungsfrage.



> Hab ich, es bleibt drotzdem ein grinder, pack in RO 2000 quest und geb ihnen die exp von 2 mobs, es bleibt droztdem ein Grinder, so siehts bei Aion auch aus.



Man kann auch alles überspitzen, wie? EXP von 2 Mobs, ja ne, is klar. Ich versteh deine Sichtweise, aber bitte bleib realistisch =) Die Quests geben ich eig jedem MMO ansehnlich viel EP. Zumal... also... in Aion komm ich zügig voran... irgendwie.

Zumal ich dir nun einfach mal was über Quests und Rollenspiel sage: Eine Quest soll nunmal die ganze Geschichte und deren Hintergrund verbinden - dass es nebenher Belohnungen gibt, ist ein Extra, kein MUSS! War es nie und wird es nie werden. Hierbei betone ich die wenigen Quests in RO - diese geben dir auch keine EP, sondern erzählen die (nebenbei wunderschöne, aber leider im Spiel vernachlässigte) Geschichte.

Die Quests sollen ja Deko sein - handkehrum, wenn du mit Rollenspiel schon kommst... warum ist dann kein RP Server da? Zumindest kein offizieller? Da scheiterts doch auch schon =/

Aber, um das ganze mal zu lockern: Aion wird ja bereits "verwestlicht", weshalb es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis einerseits die Mobs ev. mehr EP abwerfen und die Quests besser "zahlen". Vielleicht steht dann ja auch irgendwann mal ein RP Server zur Verfügung. Die absolut dämlichen PvP Namen gehen mir auf die Nerven (auch wenns eher die Minderheit ist... noch).


Nochmal zum Thema Grinden: Es gibt fast kein MMO, in dem du nicht grindest. Nur schon die Tatsache, dass es zigtausend Aufgaben gibt im Stil von "Töte XX von YY" -> Grinden! Einfach hübsch verpackt^-^ 

Wie ich auch schonmal sagte, man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden - und ja, 





> kinder in Afrika haben wenigener zu essen *gib dich mit dem zufrieden was du hast*


, das sollten sich mehr beherzigen. Machen zuwenige. Leider.

Unterm Strich gebe ich dir ja auch Recht - ist ja nicht so, als würde ich Aion verteidigen, keinesfalls. Ich mags, liebe es aber nicht. Wie vorhin erwähnt, "wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun hab", spiel ich was. Mal Aion, mal was andres. Am liebsten sind mir eh "echte" Spiele. Mahjong, GO und der ganze andere Hirnkrams. Da gibts auch EP - Eierpunsch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (23. November 2009)

*gähnt* beantwortet die Frage des TE oder haltet die Klappe...nur weil die KITA-Plätze begrenzt sind, is das hier noch lange kein Auffangbecken.


----------



## webniks (23. November 2009)

Aion ist nicht wirklich toll, weil:

- Die Hardwareanforderungen für flüssieges Spielen im Massen-PvP enorm sind
- Das Grinden einfach nur langweilig ist
- Das Berufe skillen ein wahrer Horror ist
- Die lächerlich niedliche asiatische Herkunft nicht zu übersehen ist und die NPC Dialoge dümmlich sind
- Das Interface schlecht ist (ok ich bin addon verwöhnt)
- Die Kampf-Animationen am anfang blenden und später nur noch übertrieben wirken (Nahkämpfer)
- Die Athmosphäre teilweise arm ist (leere Landschaften ohne Ende)

Warum ich das in einem Forum zu Aion poste:

- wo sonst?
- weil ich dem TE Frust ersparen möchte
- weil ich euch Heuchlern mal eins auswischen möchte

mein Rat:

mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen und verlasse Dich nicht auf Andere. Das
gilt übriegens in allen Lebenslagen. Wenn du (z.B.) glaubst das die Leute in der TV Werbung
dir die Wahrheit sagen und das nur aus lauter Nächstenliebe tuen, dann kannst du allerdings
auch blind den meisten Aussagen hier vertrauen.


----------



## Randor2 (23. November 2009)

webniks schrieb:


> mein Rat:
> 
> mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen und verlasse Dich nicht auf Andere. Das
> gilt übriegens in allen Lebenslagen.



Zu dem kann man nur /sign sagen
(auch wenn der rest gequirlte...na ihr wisst schon war)

@TE Wenn du das Spiel ausprobieren willst kaufs dir oder schau bei irgendwem wo dus testen kannst. Und dann entscheide.


----------



## Arandes (23. November 2009)

SilentJay schrieb:


> *gähnt* beantwortet die Frage des TE oder haltet die Klappe...nur weil die KITA-Plätze begrenzt sind, is das hier noch lange kein Auffangbecken.




Bestes Beispiel für deine eigene Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...



> ZITAT(webniks @ 23.11.2009, 14:24)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbiges wurde hier schon zigmal gesagt - auch wurde schon reported, da der Kern seiner Frage beantwortet is. Reagieren tut keiner ^^


----------

